# Halloween Outhouse (WIP)



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I decided to build a roughly 1/2 scale outhouse for Halloween 2017.

So far the cost has been almost zero, with the wood coming from recycled pallets and some old fencing.

Here's a couple of progress shots. Once I get some hinges the woodworking part will be mostly complete.

I plan to have a wiper motor open and close the door and a windscreen washer pump provide a pee stream once the door is open.

I'll also have some lighting and sound. Maybe random farting when the door is closed and a scream when the door opens.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

HA! Love it! Really like the ideas you have for sound effects and the pee stream. Can't wait to see this in action!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks. I have way too many projects on the go. I hadn't planned starting this one yet, but got carried away with the build after bring some pallets home on the weekend!

In Australia Halloween is growing, but still very minor compared to Christmas. Most of my props are not too scary, as I want my display to be suitable for kids as well as adults. Having props with a bit of comedy thrown in should appeal to a wide range of visitors.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Coming together great and I too look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This is great! When I first read it I thought it said pee "steam" and thought that was a cool idea, the dead peeing steam.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

Love this idea for a prop, may even add it to my ever growing list of props I'd like to try.

I've been using wiper pump for a few years to wet the TOTs and they love it, finding a nozzle for the end of the tube which gave the best effect without soaking people was trial and error.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see this one in action!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love props built with a sense of humor:jol:


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Roof is made and door is hung:










Door close solenoid testing:


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Lookin good David, Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

great project, anyway to have the skeleton's arms go up when it screams?

try one hand wired to the opposite shoulder and when pulled the arm tries to cover the "nipples" during the scream..

(maybe wire it up to the door & a pulley?)


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure what I'll do with the skeleton yet. I also tried the same type of actuator to open the door. That relies on no real door load, so any skeleton movements will have to be a separate actuator.

I've ordered some electromagnets and neodymium magnets to see if I can use their repulsion to fling the door open and closed. They are a few weeks away though.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

I love this idea! Good work so far.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

David here is a link to the outhouse I built.I used a car window regulator to open and close the door. I dont have video of the regulator working but here is a picture sorry its not that great of a photo .I need to remember next season to take some Video of the regulators I use


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the videos. I like your prop.

I had a play with the neodymium magnets and electromagnets on the weekend but they are nowhere near powerful enough for the task.

I will likely go back to the car lock actuators as I really want the flinging open and closed action.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

i'm loving that. Fart noises for sure!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a really cool idea!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I've added the prop controller and completed most of the wiring now.

Here's it running with a simple sequence as a test:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I love it. It suits our typical Aussie humour, too!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

With all of the other projects going on, I still haven't added the water spray to this prop.

I did however rework the sequence and the way the prop controller works:


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

lol I love it


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks awesome David I like the door "popping" open and closed great effect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Dunny" is such a great word for an outhouse


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

diamonddave_k said:


> Looks awesome David I like the door "popping" open and closed great effect!


Thanks. I didn't want the typical slow mechanised open and close action. The only thing that concerns me is wind affecting it.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

This is a great prop! Love the green 'gaseous' lighting, the pee and fart sounds!!!


----------

